# Salmon Oil



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Is there any difference between salmon oil for human consumption and that for animal consumption? I have a choice in buying salmon oil from the local pet supply store or from a natural food store, and I'm wondering if there's a difference in quality.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have fed both, and have not seen any difference. I have bought the capsules for humans in bulk for a great price. Riley doesnt like the capsules, so now i buy the pet oil in a pump. I say whatever you can get the best deal on. I know lots of people who feed human fish oil.


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

I buy the big bottle of fish oil at Costco, and just throw one in her bowl a couple of times a week. For my mini I puncture the capsule, but I imagine when she's an adult it won't matter.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I look for Omega-3 capsules where the product has been molecularly distilled. That apparently takes care of any toxins that may have been in the fish. I buy Nature Made Omega-3 for all of us and just puncture the capsule and put it in his food.


----------

